# Puppy obedience training



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I need a good book or DVD that I can use to learn how to train the lab pup I'll be getting. He'll be a hunting and family dog, so I would like something that will get him a good foundation for field training, but also to help with manners around the house and in general. 

Anyone have a good recommendation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I really liked the book "The Ten Minuite Retiever" from John and Amy Dahl. Also anything from Evan Grahms Smartwork program is good too.

Mark


----------



## Colt Hamilton (Sep 9, 2009)

I second Evan's series!!


----------

